# How to use 3D analyzer



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey, i have downloaded the 3D analyzer, but i dont know how to use.
Please help me.


----------



## Stalker (Sep 10, 2006)

^^wats ur video card??
which games do u want 2 run??


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Sep 10, 2006)

i wanna run nfs mw and age 3


----------



## Stalker (Sep 10, 2006)

mw shud run ok on ur card
AOE3 requires pixel shaders, but inorder to use 3danalsyse to run these games, i think u require pixel shader 1.1

Give this a try
1) select the exe file
2) Enable all H/W limits & pixel/vertex shader options, change device id's to that of FX5950
3) run it thru 3danalyse

if it does not work.........try experimenting with the different options


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 11, 2006)

can you tell me what are the "device ids" for the GMA 950 onboard graphics. Also a link to a 3dA discussion site would be helpful


----------



## Stalker (Sep 11, 2006)

^^why do u want to emulate intel 950 when u can emulate FX5950 Ultra?


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 12, 2006)

i think u are not getting it right.
U already have the 950 so u can (by entering a device id) emulate a much powerful device


----------



## --Neo-- (Sep 12, 2006)

ok, i get it now.

can you tell me the device IDs of GeForce 6400/6600/7300 ??


----------



## blademast3r (Sep 12, 2006)

What exactly does 3d analyzer do??


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 14, 2006)

if i am not wrong then intel GMA 950 has pixel shader 2.0 support, i think all games will run by using 3d analyze
__________


			
				blademast3r said:
			
		

> What exactly does 3d analyzer do??




3d analyzer will try to emulate those features which are not supported by ur graphic card so as to run the games


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 7, 2008)

Help Me !
I Want to Use PoP:SoT On My Intel 865G ONboard Grafix
Tell me how to use 3d analyze as my card doesnt support pixel shader n T & L....................


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 12, 2008)

can you tell me the device IDs of GeForce 6400/6600/7300 ??


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 12, 2008)

Why?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

Now this is what I called Perfect Spammers...

*Mods plz look here*


----------



## ImAClown (Sep 12, 2008)

Does anyone like Cheetos? I like it..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 12, 2008)

ok so this is enough..!! food-stuff Mods plz ban other wise he will create around 1000 spams per-day..


----------



## lethalweaponforever (Sep 12, 2008)

Ahem...........can you tell me the device IDs of GeForce 6400/6600/7300 ?? i didnt understand a word any of u said above and i need the Device IDs and Vendor IDs for my 3D Analyzer, so i can run more games using it............and does nyone know how to run Virtua  Tennis 3 using 3D Analyzer version 2.36


----------



## Aakash14 (Sep 17, 2008)

Help Me !
I Want to Use PoP:SoT On My Intel 865G ONboard Grafix
Tell me how to use 3d analyze as my card doesnt support pixel shader n T & L....................
I already did Emulate TnL and Pixel Shader
But Now it says
ur graphic card doesnt support some features (MIN_STREAMS_2)


----------



## luvabhi (Mar 12, 2010)

shashank_digitreader said:


> Hey, i have downloaded the 3D analyzer, but i dont know how to use.
> Please help me.


i want to play grand theft auto IV but i m unable to use it plzz help me

---------- Post added at 11:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:26 AM ----------




shashank_digitreader said:


> Hey, i have downloaded the 3D analyzer, but i dont know how to use.
> Please help me.


hi this is abhijeet i have brought grand theft auto IV which requires 256 mb nvidia graphics card & i hv only 128 mb that to of intex then i downloaded 3d analyzer but i m unable to use it  would u plzzz help me.before installing 3d analyzer whenever i tried to start the game it shows me a command window in which it says press ctrl + c to continue & when i press it command window closses but th e game doesnt starts  i really wanna play that game as soon as possible plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------

